# Pistol and Rifle same caliber?



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Ever since I was old enough to read Westerns and they mentioned the 44-40 Colt pistol and Winchester rifle that fired the same ammunition I have liked the idea of owning pistols and rifles that emulated that concept. I often carry a .22 LR pistol with my .22 LR rifle, a .22 magnum pistol (Ruger Single Six with magnum cylinder) with a Henry .22 Mag rifle, and a S&W Model 66 .357 magnum pistol with a Henry .357 mag rifle (went with the Henry because I like it's looks and it handles both .38 sp and .357 mag). I am not a fanatic about and do carry a 1911 with my AR and usually hunt with a 30-06 for larger game, I still like the idea of one type of ammunition for both the pistol and rifle I am carrying at the time. Anyone else?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

That's why I ordered a 10.5" CHF 556 upper with a pistol build kit.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> Ever since I was old enough to read Westerns and they mentioned the 44-40 Colt pistol and Winchester rifle that fired the same ammunition I have liked the idea of owning pistols and rifles that emulated that concept. I often carry a .22 LR pistol with my .22 LR rifle, a .22 magnum pistol (Ruger Single Six with magnum cylinder) with a Henry .22 Mag rifle, and a S&W Model 66 .357 magnum pistol with a Henry .357 mag rifle (went with the Henry because I like it's looks and it handles both .38 sp and .357 mag). I am not a fanatic about and do carry a 1911 with my AR and usually hunt with a 30-06 for larger game, I still like the idea of one type of ammunition for both the pistol and rifle I am carrying at the time. Anyone else?


I have looked into (but not purchased as its not high on my priorities) the Hi-Point carbines for this reason. Same ammo and mags for the right guns.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

44mag is my favorite. S&W 629 and a Marlin 1894SS.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Chipper said:


> 44mag is my favorite. S&W 629 and a Marlin 1894SS.


I like the way you think. Got the Marlin, just need to pick up the Smith.
I also like Broncos.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I've got a .44 mag H&R Handi Rifle, that I love. I have yet to find a .44 mag pistol like I even like. It's not that I can't shoot them, I just don't like to. Never shot a ported one, maybe that would help? Anyone ever shot a ported .44 mag?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I just need to find a gunsmith that will re chamber and re barrel a rifle for me to the caliber I want, so far no luck, but I won't change calibers just to get a handgun and rifle in the same caliber. I have found/seen a sub machine gun in the right caliber but they are illegal to import. Don't know how I got hung up on the 9X18mm caliber in the first place, but it is what it is.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I've an 1894 Marlin in 44 & Ruger Super Blackhawk. Main thing about a 44 handgun is a good grip. Mine is also ported & yes, it makes a difference.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pistol calibers generally do not make great rifle rounds. That said any round down range is better than none.
If I were to choose one It would be the 357. Having taken a deer at 75 yards with a 6 inch (125 gr federal ) barrel revolver, I think it would have the best chance of making use of a rifle length barrel .
There are a few 9mm rifles on the market from expensive to low cost fun but not very effective.
Storm uses 92fs mags that could be a plus.
Not impressed with the 45acp or Colt in a rifle either but a round down range is better than noting .


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I had a friend (who has since passed) who went on this particular quest. Al went with a S&W 29 revolver and I believe it was a Winchester .44 magnum rifle. The revolver Al fired OK but the rifle was very disappointing. I pointed out to Al that he had achieved far better hits than either one with his 1911. That was pretty much the end of that project.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

retired guard said:


> I had a friend (who has since passed) who went on this particular quest. Al went with a S&W 29 revolver and I believe it was a Winchester .44 magnum rifle. The revolver Al fired OK but the rifle was very disappointing. I pointed out to Al that he had achieved far better hits than either one with his 1911. That was pretty much the end of that project.


Newer dealer near here I have met has the keltec 2000 9mm for fair price. I have done some business with them but want to establish a good relationship with them. Thinking about purchasing that from them just for fun. Uses glock mags is hold back right now.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

There is a decent 9mm carbine. Its called a UZI. But only handgun the mags would fit would be a micro UZI.


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

From a redundancy standpoint matching calibers is attractive. But to get a powerful round in a rifle you are going to need something like a 44 magnum. 

I would suggest staying with the calibers that the military and police use. Something like a full sized 9mm holding 18 rounds and a 223 rifle like an AR or almost any bolt gun.

The AR holds 30 rounds, making it it formidable with even one mag.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

It all depends on where you live.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I like the FN five-SeveN pistol and ps90 carbine that combo give you 70 rnds with stock magazines. And the 5.7x28 has a very flat trajectory compared to other pistol rnds.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

One of my carry options is a Glock 34 and a KelTec SUB2000. They both take the same mags and with the Glock 33 round mags that gives me 33+1 for both
I know a lot of folks don't like the KelTec but mine has been flawless and it folds up into a nice size for carry and I find it pretty accurate. I have 147gr HP's loaded
in both and the mags like I said are interchangeable. This is not my primary carry but I do sometimes throw it in the truck to supplement what I have and to make
sure who ever is riding with me will have something to fire if SHTF.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

High power hand gun ammo is not practical for rifle ammo for cost alone.
30-30 ammo 75 cents per round
30-06 ammo 1.10 +- a round depending on quality

44 mag ammo 1/3rd as powerfull and 2 bucks plus per round.

It does not make fiscal or power or accuracy sense.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have always like the idea of a rifle and pistol that are chambered in the same caliber but I'm having a heck of a time finding a revolver in 300 Win Mag. 

actually, once I get my shop finished one of the projects that are on the list is a conversion of a SKS to 357 Maximum. It will be the rifle to match my Seville 357 Maximum revolver. It won't be semi-auto anymore but just a straight pull bolt action. (removing the gas tube)


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

OK How about my AR-10 in 308 along with my TC Encore 308. The Encore is more accurate then most rifle's that shoot at my range. Yes, out to 250 yards. 

If that's not enough my 300 win mag and yes I can get a 300 win mag barrel for the Encore. Recoil will be nasty but shooting my 500 mag 4" with custom reloads should be close?? Maybe I need to find a 500 mag rifle to go along with the pistol.

Now if you reload, which you SHOULD, ammo cost isn't much of an issue. I will take my 44mag reloads over factory 30/30 any day. Even though they are only a third as powerful???? Since when??

Read that most criminals are wearing body armor these days. Like 2/3's of the serious offenders are wearing it. The officials have armor capable of stopping 762 rounds. So you guys "THINK" a 9mm is the way to go?


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

I've been having the same problem Paul! Seems a handgun in 7.62x 51 is a rare bird indeed!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yep! and even harder to find in a revolver I bet.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Not me I figure if I'm going to the trouble of carrying a rifle I want something with a little more snot to it than a handgun cartridge. For the added weight of that rifle it should pack a wallop. Handgun cartridges are for close range encounters and I would prefer something with a little more energy and better trajectory than a pistol bullet when I have to shoot past pistol range.

-Infidel


----------



## jimrose (Sep 15, 2015)

I love my pistols and they have a place in my post SHTF scenarios. But I have no rifles in pistol calibers. And I have no plans on buying one. My next rifle will probably be a ruger precision rifle. I hope they make a 300 win mag soon. Because otherwise I will have to get it in 308. And I already have 5 308 rifles.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I had a 38-40 rifle pistol combo at one time... I sold them

It is nice to have both the same caliber.. but in most cases they will serve two different functions. So in a way having the same round defeats the purpose... 

For me there is no perfect round that would work for rifle and pistol... since I want a rifle to reach out and touch somebody most pistol ammo will not work

I want to be able to put lead on target quickly and be back on target fast with a pistol so rifle ammo will not work in a pistol.

I think the best bet is what the UN will be carrying..since there will be lots of it laying around.........???!??


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a few rifle/pistol companion guns. They are good for a few things common cartridge or magazine, the rifle will extend the effective range of the handgun, and smaller shooters can normally handle pistol calibers easier.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

For somebody who wants to keep their defensive battery simple and uncomplicated as possible a pistol/revolver carbine combination makes sense. Multiple firearms that utilize a single cartridge may be the way to go for some people. It's not something I'd consider yet if it were then I believe that the .357 Magnum would be a great cartridge to base such a system on.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Better late than never. The 44 Mag/Special runs with one Lee Hand-loader Set and is the most Utilitarian of all the Carbine/Pistol needs that should ever arise. There are many other specialist tools that do certain things much better, but if you are in the American Heartland (Woods) if you can't get it done with the 44 Mag/Special odds are you couldn't do it anyways. JMHO.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I went with the Beretta CX4 chambered in the 9mm. I consider it my short to medium range bullet spitting weapon. The bolt and receiver action on this thing is built like a tank. Also, it takes the Beretta P4 mags.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't see it being useful beyond fun. Besides .357 lever action and revolvers, and maybe .22. Besides that a rifle should be a rifle and a pistol a pistol.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

PaulS said:


> I have always like the idea of a rifle and pistol that are chambered in the same caliber but I'm having a heck of a time finding a revolver in 300 Win Mag.
> 
> actually, once I get my shop finished one of the projects that are on the list is a conversion of a SKS to 357 Maximum. It will be the rifle to match my Seville 357 Maximum revolver. It won't be semi-auto anymore but just a straight pull bolt action. (removing the gas tube)


You're back!! Bolt action pistols. If still legal.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

James m said:


> You're back!! Bolt action pistols. If still legal.


http://www.gunbroker.com/All/BI.aspx?Keywords=remington+xp+100


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Beretta's storm series features a decent 40 cal pistol and carbine that can use the same ammo. While not a Rifle, it's as close as you can get to versatility in the same ammo group.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I also run with a Beretta Storm in .40. While expensive (I paid $490) it shoulders better than the Kel-Tec and is much better balanced than the Hi-Point.
I got it for my lady friend but my 16 yr old kid loves it so she usually gets stuck with the M1 carbine.

The Beretta carbine with Buffalo Bore 155 gn rounds is pushing 1700 fps and shoots fairly flat out to 150 yards; I wouldn't want to use it much further than that though. My holster carry pistol is a Walther in .40 so they can share ammo but that Buffalo Bore ammo is so hot that it really makes the pistol really flip up so I run a different shell in the pistol.

below is an excerpt from an earlier posting I made on a different thread

Something I learned in my research. With the exception of the carbine listing below these are just average energy and speed levels. The longer carbine barrel combined with Buffalo Bore (very strong loadings) ammo makes for a 150 yd coyote stopper and online review tests of this combination shows 2 moa accuracy. 

.22 long rifle in a rifle ............................104 ft/lbs energy.........1200 fps (listed for comparison)
9mm pistol somewhere around .................380 ft/lbs energy.........1200 fps
.40 S&W pistol average around .................485 ft/lbs energy.........1150 fps
.40 S&W Buffalo Bore 155 gn in a 16" barrel....690 ft/lbs energy.....1720 fps ( I found an online test with this combination)
.45 ACP pistol average around ..................414 ft/lbs energy..........900 fps
M1 Carbine .............................................970 ft/lbs energy.........1990 fps
.223 rifle is around....................................1280 ft/lbs energy.......3240 fps 
6.8 rifle is around .....................................1550 ft/lbs energy........2550 fps


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> I've got a .44 mag H&R Handi Rifle, that I love. I have yet to find a .44 mag pistol like I even like. It's not that I can't shoot them, I just don't like to. Never shot a ported one, maybe that would help? Anyone ever shot a ported .44 mag?


I had a S&W 629 power port in 44 mag. I sold it because it was not big enough to kill white tail every time. The upward port did a nice job of control for muzzle climb. I would recommend it in any large hunting pistol.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well the 9mm coming out of a 16 in barrel rifle actually has about the same energy of a 357 magnum.
I got a kel tec sub2000 in 9mm it is handy around the house.
dude if you can't drop a deer with 44 mag maybe you should try a howitzer.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have several combinations, only not intended, S&W 66 357 and Marlin 1894 carbine.
Had the Smiths, and had a choice of a 44 mag Winni or the Marlin, took the Marlin.
Got about 10k of 357 rounds of JHP stashed.
Have two 629's, but only two cases of ammo and it is heavy. Need a tactical wheel barrow.
Have several combos in 22 lr, mix and match you could say.
The 357 Marlin is fun to shoot and does not beat you up. It carries an L&S Vary x 3-9.
I do like the Marlins over the Winnies.
Need to take the Marlin out.
Have some subgun/ pistol combo's.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I would think about this. If it was a good idea (your quest,) then why is it not commonplace now? Obviously something does NOT work very well, otherwise the buy options would be all over the place. Of course they do it with 9mm either as pistol or SBR, but your range is really limited and accuracy probably beyond 50 yds sucks with a SBR(short black rifle in 9mm.) I know that with 5.56 it goes both ways, you can have an AR pistol and a stocked regular AR. Far more common than trying to re invent the wheel based upon a caliber not very common.


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

I've got both the GP-100/Henry in .357 and a PMR-30/Henry in .22 WMR. I like the idea of pistol/rifle caliber combos! Now if I could just find a nice revolver in 7.62x39!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

GasholeWillie said:


> I would think about this. If it was a good idea (your quest,) then why is it not commonplace now? Obviously something does NOT work very well, otherwise the buy options would be all over the place. Of course they do it with 9mm either as pistol or SBR, but your range is really limited and accuracy probably beyond 50 yds sucks with a SBR(short black rifle in 9mm.) I know that with 5.56 it goes both ways, you can have an AR pistol and a stocked regular AR. Far more common than trying to re invent the wheel based upon a caliber not very common.


from what I know most times when your in the chit and have a same caliber handgun and rifle you cannibalize the ammo for one (usually the handgun) for the other so that kind of defeats the purpose of having two firearms using the same caliber.
next most people have realized from grandpa ect that when you need a rifle you need the rifle cartridges power so a hand gun round no matter how hyped up just will not cut it. this lesson was taught to me on caped buffalo.


----------

